# Good starter Crayfish?



## Aquariuman

Would Cherax destructor be a good starter crayfish for someone who's never had any b4? If so what kind of setup would be best in a 75 gallon tank sry no dimensions at this time.  If not, What would be a good starter crayfish. Again, question about setup stands.*c/p* Thanks!


----------



## holly12

Not sure about what kind that is... all I know is cray fish tend to eat fish while they are resting at night, so if you do get one, make sure it is well fed and there are lots of hiding places in plants and such for the fish.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Common Names: 
Yabby
Dam Yabby
Blue Claw


Yabbies are very often found in area of high turbidity. They enjoy mud flats or silty bottoms, very much like the habitat of a lake or dam. They are rarely found in clear water habitats. However, for tank situations, clear water is suitable, provided the tank substrate is at least 5-10cm thick and is composed of a silty sand.

Good feeding activity and optimal growth are achieved when salinity levels are lower than 8 ppt and are dependent on healthy, well oxygenated waters.

They are opportunistic feeders and in an aquarium environment where detritus is impractical, they can be considered omnivorous. They will eat anything from rotting leaves and wood to live fish, earthworms and other aquatic organisms. They are rather skilled hunters, so any other fish or creatures that are kept with yabbies should be considered expendable. 

source- Fishprofiles.com

I guess you could give it a shot givin you provide it with what it needs, your water quality is good and its the only thing in the tank..


----------



## Gizmo

If you have a water softener in your house, either invest in an RO filter or don't do a cray. I'm positive that's what killed mine, as the salt backflush/regeneration system of the water softener leeches quite a bit of salt into my tap water.


----------



## zfaulkes

I see you're in Arizona. You may want to check into the state laws. Crayfish are not native to Arizona, and the Arizona Game and Fish Department has put out brochures about the problems crayfish are causing in the state.

The Arizona Game and Fish Department has rules listed under R12-4-407 that say, “An individual may not transport, sell, offer for sale, give away, or release live freshwater crayfish except as allowed under this Section or R12-4-316.”


----------



## Aquariuman

zfaulkes said:


> I see you're in Arizona. You may want to check into the state laws. Crayfish are not native to Arizona, and the Arizona Game and Fish Department has put out brochures about the problems crayfish are causing in the state.
> 
> The Arizona Game and Fish Department has rules listed under R12-4-407 that say, “An individual may not transport, sell, offer for sale, give away, or release live freshwater crayfish except as allowed under this Section or R12-4-316.”


Where would I go, preferably online, to find the rules and regulations you're talking about?


----------

